#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Is investing in mutual funds really profitable?

## Bhavya

Mutual funds are methods in which we can invest our money in bonds and stocks. They are the investment opportunities in which money from numerous investors is collected in and invested in equities, shares, money market etc. Is investing in mutual funds really profitable?

----------

